# Possible counterfeit Marksman bands from ebay



## Loudhvx (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi all,

This is my first post here, and I really didn't know where else to put this info.

I realize most of you are probably using your own custom sligshots and not using the mass-produced tubular bands. However, I thought I'd post this in case anyone searches after getting burned like I did.

These Marksman bands are pretty good for what they are (as long as you cut off the stupid magnet patch and toss the magnet). I recently bought what I thought were Marksman replacement bands on ebay, but they are definitely not the same as the ones I used to get.

I believe they may be counterfeit. Here's a link to the details.

http://home.comcast.net/~loudgpz/CounterfeitBands/CounterfeitBands.html


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hmm nice find .. They look old , well the counterfit one like they been sat in a sunny shop window too long .


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thanx for the heads up. :thumbsup:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey, welcome to the forum!!

Check into some dankung tubes and you won't give that crosman stuff a second look, original or fake. LOL


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I think you got someones old stock. May be a few years old.


----------



## Kodiak351 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey, same thing happened to me! Even though I don't use it as much now, my first slingshot was a Daisy B52 with the yellow bands. I pretty quickly broke them, and upgraded to the Marksman Hyper Velocity set that I got from Wal-Mart. They were the nice, thinner, shiny ones. Well, I figured I should get a second set, so I was at Cabelas one day getting some fishing gear, and grabbed another set of the Hyper Velocity tubes. I noticed that they looked very dusty pink, but didn't think much else about it. Got them home, took them out, and realized that they were also larger and much stiffer than the first set. I kind of just figured that they must have been a different model, since I no longer had the first set's package.


----------

